# Super bee 1 K



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Got a new 1k and wondering where was i before. lol. I tested both before buying. The xrt is a joke.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

that sucks - looks like its time to call a good welder


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

sakhoney said:


> looks like its time to call a good welder


I would think it's time to call NMC and order a 1K Super Bee before somebody gets hurt.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank I'll just stick to my Thomas 175 skidsteer


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

How many pounds are they rated for looks like it was carrying a full tote


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Should be within its rated capacity of 3,000 lbs. We've lifted lots of full totes with our turbo without a problem and those joints aren't nearly as heavy as the XRT, of course it must be done carefully and never on any sort of a downhill slope. Looks like the guys at A&O need to do some reengineering. 
http://www.hummerbee.com/specs.html


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Just looking where it came apart, doesn't look especially strong in there. Especially when also looking at the load it was carrying. To me it needs re engineering, not just a bit of weld.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

A bad reputation can kill a company 
They better act on that


----------



## hummerbee (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys. It's very unfortunate that this has happened and we have not taken the issue lightly. We have taken care of the few customers who have had this happen as well as other owners who just had concerns, and we updated the joint design in response to the very first one breaking earlier in the year. We will always stand behind our product, we listen to our customers, and we always strive to make the very best beekeeping forklift there is. Thank you for your time.

Brian
A&O Forklift


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

hummerbee said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. It's very unfortunate that this has happened and we have not taken the issue lightly. We have taken care of the few customers who have had this happen as well as other owners who just had concerns, and we updated the joint design in response to the very first one breaking earlier in the year. We will always stand behind our product, we listen to our customers, and we always strive to make the very best beekeeping forklift there is. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Brian
> A&O Forklift


:thumbs:
I have 2 turbo's one with 1,000 hours and the second with over 1,200) and love the heck out of them. Aside from a recent alternator replacement on the older unit, they have been trouble free and what little customer service has been required has been excellent.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

hummerbee said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. It's very unfortunate that this has happened and we have not taken the issue lightly. We have taken care of the few customers who have had this happen as well as other owners who just had concerns, and we updated the joint design in response to the very first one breaking earlier in the year. We will always stand behind our product, we listen to our customers, and we always strive to make the very best beekeeping forklift there is. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Brian
> A&O Forklift


:thumbsup:


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

9Im so glad Kieth talked me into a Superbee, Id be so furious.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

So has a Superbee ever broke like that ? 
Rather than start another thread on the Super Bee, if you don't mind I have a couple questions.

I am going to be buying 1 of the 2 in the near future. I have never seen a Super bee 1 K in Nova Scotia but I have seen the Hummerbee plenty. I want to buy something that I will never need to worry about the max lift on and the Super bee 1K specs say it will only lift 1600 Lbs, that's not enough for me to shell out 40 ++K Canadian for. Do they make a larger model ?

I want to be able to pick up a full tote of syrup or a pallet of sugar (around 52 bags of 20Kg = 2288 Lbs ) and not have to worry about it busting through the middle. Guessing a 1000 L tote of syrup would be around 2200 Lbs +


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Ben - while some oppose a skid steer - That's what I have and would not get anything else and here's why - Got buddy beekeepers that have those break in the middle forklifts - can only be used with tires. Muddy location and there stuck - now my skid steer with tires and over the tire tracks gets to go in and pull them out - and carry out there load - spring gets over and the rain stops - yank off the tracks and go to tires only. Also -need to change the machine to use other than forks for beekeeping? run down to town and rent a stump grinder, post hole digger, sweeper, grapple bucket ETC and away ya go


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Ben Little said:


> Super bee 1K specs say it will only lift 1600 Lbs,


Ben, NMC ( super bee 1k) down play the specs on there machine, I think because of liability, I pick up totes of 2500lbs all the time with the 1K. Have loaded/unloaded countless semi's of totes with no problems. Best of luck.

Ps, to your question has the 1K ever broke in the middle, I have never heard of anyone have that happen, I have a couple of 1K's and really like them.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Ben, the superbee will lift more weight than the xrt.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Isn't a tote of syrup 3300lbs? 2500lbs sounds light to me


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Pollen sub totes and syrup totes have different weight.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Ian said:


> Isn't a tote of syrup 3300lbs? 2500lbs sounds light to me


Could be, I have nothing to pick it up to tell. I was going by water weight alone, I am sure it is more like you say.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Ben Little said:


> Could be, I have nothing to pick it up to tell. I was going by water weight alone, I am sure it is more like you say.


Ya, my scale will say around 3300lbs
So if that's what you want to lift, keep in mind


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

The joint of the Super Bee looks like it is superior to the Hummer for the fact that it allows it to pivot rather than hold the front end rigid creating stress on the joint. Is that why they snap ? Makes sense to have some allowable movement there.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

My guage on superbee was at 3000 when lifting a 275 gallon tote of thinned syrup.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

Heavy syrup weighs 12lbs/gallon so it should be 3,300lbs if the tote is full. I make my own syrup and a "batch" is about 225 gallons so no problems lifting with my Hummerbee. My sugar comes in 2500 lb pallets and it handles those fine. It's not as heavy duty as the Swinger 1K but it is smaller in size and "squeezes" into tight places better in my situation. I've had good luck with A&O.


----------



## Thermwood (May 29, 2010)

The Super Bee is rated for 1600 pounds at full tilt, I doubt you will be lifting a tote of syrup that way.....


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm sure the Super bee 1K can lift a tote of syrup without any issues; it's a much larger and heavier machine than my hummer--looked at Keith's last January when I picked up sub. At 225 gallons and about 2,700 lbs, my Hummerbee doesn't have any problems and I've loaded a lot of them on the back of my truck. I mix my own syrup in an old dairy tank with an agitator. I add between 110-115 gallons of water (about 900 lbs), heat it overnight and add 1,800 lbs of sugar; yield is about 225 gallons. It's about the capacity of my dairy tank, so never had a "full" tote of syrup to lift.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a 1k and it will lift a full tote of syrup although it is close to capacity.

Johnny


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

My 1k will get the full 275 gallon tote off the truck. Not real good at putting it back on the truck. I wish it could do it more easily. It would sure keep me from having to get a second forklift for those larger lifts.


----------

